# Such a Pity



## syhoybenden (Feb 21, 2013)

I am just one voice crying out in the wilderness here.

I do not like the new forum format.

It is awkward.

It is cold.

It is impersonal.

It no longer incorporates a previously Outstanding feature, the Private Forum.

Pity, that.


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

I have to agree.....I can't see what we're talking about at a glance anymore. Have to enter the topic first. Too inconvenient to pop in for a quick visit.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

I think it’s a pain in the ass. The only improvement is it’s easier to post photos.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

syhoybenden said:


> It no longer incorporates a previously Outstanding feature, the Private Forum.
> 
> Pity, that.


Private is back.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

I am getting to like it.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Just discovered a few new "Features" related to editing, that fly in the face of the established TAM doctrine of "*You are responsible for anything you post on this website*". 
Uncle! Enough! I surrender! It's all yours.


----------

